# Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt



## Dr. Kucho (31. Mai 2011)

*Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Duke lässt mitlerweile schon seit mehr als einer Dekade auf sein neustes Abenteuer warten. 1997 wurde _Duke Nukem Forever_ angekündigt und ganze 14 Jahre später begleiten offizielle und offiziell inofizielle Seiten das Spiel auf seinem Weg zu einer beinahe historischen Veröffentlichung. 

Kaum zu glauben, dass es in den vereinigten Staaten vor 14 Jahren schon Fans gab, die sich Duke Nukem Forever vorbestellt haben. Gamestop-USA ist gewillt, diesen Vorbestellungen nachzugehen - immerhin haben Vorbesteller damals eine Anzahlung in Höhe von $5 hinterlassen. Die pre-order bonuses sollen ebenfalls auf die Optimisten übertragen werden. Allerdings ist es unbedingt notwendig, dass man als Kunde bei der Abholung seine Quittung vorzeigt, da Gamestop im Laufe der Jahre sein Kassensystem umgestellt hat und einige Vorbestellungen unter Umständen verloren gegangen sind.

_"With a long-anticipated release like Duke Nukem Forever,  we encourage customers who pre-ordered more than a year ago to verify  their reservation with their local store prior to launch. Provided the  customer has a receipt, we will honor even those pre-orders taken long  ago."_ - offizielles Statement


Quelle


----------



## Superwip (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

So eine Vorbestellung war ja eine richtig langfristige Geldanlage


----------



## butter_milch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Heilig's Blechle  Sojemand müsste das Spiel glatt umsonst bekommen


----------



## Borkenkaefer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Ja, vielleicht steigt das Teil noch im Wert. Am besten das Spiel so abholen und die Vorbestellung bei Ebay teuer an einen Sammler verkaufen.


----------



## The_Checker (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, welchen Preis diese Kunden bezahlen müssen. Den von heute oder den was das Spiel 1997 hätte kosten sollen?


----------



## Killererpel37 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



The_Checker schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, welchen Preis diese Kunden bezahlen müssen. Den von heute oder den was das Spiel 1997 hätte kosten sollen?



Naja früher 1997 haben die Pc-Spiele 100 DMark gekostet und heute kosten sie 50€.Da ist es Egal welche Währung sie benutzen kommt auf das gleiche hinaus.Pc-Spiele sind gleich teuer geblieben.


----------



## widder0815 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



The_Checker schrieb:


> Mich würde ja mal interessieren, welchen Preis diese Kunden bezahlen müssen. Den von heute oder den was das Spiel 1997 hätte kosten sollen?



Spiele kosteten Damals um die 100DM ... wenn man die Euro Inflation drauf rechnet dann sind es heute 100€  also muß er noch 50€ dazu geben .


----------



## geo (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Was, wie, wo, wann gabs Spiele für 100DM 
Meißt zwischen 35 und 60DM hat man für Top Titel bezahlt!
Heute kosten manche Games mehr als das doppelte, bei Konsolen wird es schon unverschämt bis zu 80EUR für ein Spiel 
Wenn ich damals in einen Laden gegangen wäre und jemand hätte mir ein Spiel für 150DM verkaufen wollen, hätte ich den gefragt ob er noch ganz rund läuft!


----------



## Dr. Kucho (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



geo schrieb:


> Was, wie, wo, wann gabs Spiele für 100DM
> Meißt zwischen 35 und 60DM hat man für Top Titel bezahlt!
> Heute kosten manche Games mehr als das doppelte, bei Konsolen wird es schon unverschämt bis zu 80EUR für ein Spiel
> Wenn ich damals in einen Laden gegangen wäre und jemand hätte mir ein Spiel für 150DM verkaufen wollen, hätte ich den gefragt ob er noch ganz rund läuft!



Also ich erinnere mich noch genau: Früher hat man für ein popeliges Sega Mega Drive Spiel mit 3 Stunden Spielzeit 120DM bezahlt. Heute wird schon rumgeheult wenn man für ein voll synchronisiertes 40h RPG 39€ zahlen muss...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Ich hatte früher meist bei ca 80 Märkern wenn ein Top Titel unbedingt ins Haus sollte. C&C II kostete im lokalen Handel ca 99 Mark und für die Blähstation wurden ca 129 fällig. Für die Amis ist es eher egal da sich deren Währung nicht geändert hat und wohl kaum einer vor den Bill of Rights bestellt hat. Aber interessant ist es schon das man early User berücksichtigt wenn de rKassenzettel es überlebt hat. Ob die für die 5 Bucks auch Zinsen bekommen?


----------



## Lorin (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



geo schrieb:


> Was, wie, wo, wann gabs Spiele für 100DM
> Meißt zwischen 35 und 60DM hat man für Top Titel bezahlt!
> Heute kosten manche Games mehr als das doppelte, bei Konsolen wird es schon unverschämt bis zu 80EUR für ein Spiel
> Wenn ich damals in einen Laden gegangen wäre und jemand hätte mir ein Spiel für 150DM verkaufen wollen, hätte ich den gefragt ob er noch ganz rund läuft!


 
Da trügt die Erinnerung. Ein neues Spiel kostete schon damals so um die 80DM bei release. Ich weiss noch dass ich mich damals fürchterlich aufregte weil C&C1 so teuer war mit 99DM. Ein SNES Spiel war für 120DM zu haben.
Budget-Titel natürlich ausgeschlossen. Damals war aber auch noch was in der Packung. Nix DVD Hülle+ Scheibe. Da war dann auch mal ne Anleitung ne Spielweltkarte oder sonstiger Schnickschnack mit dabei.


----------



## geo (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Dann weiß ich auch warum der Game Shop zu gemacht hat 
Heavy Metal Fakk 2 / Oni / Undying / Unreal / Quake / Wolfenstein
alle haben nicht mehr als 60DM gekostet 
Was Kassetten für die alten Konsolen gekostet haben weiß ich nicht mehr genau, aber die waren sehr teuer deshalb habe ich schon über 15Jahre keine Konsole mehr 
Ist ja auch egal, jedenfalls schön das die Vorbesteller ihr Geld nicht zum Fenster raus geworfen haben!


----------



## RavenlordX (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Also ich erinnere mich noch genau: Früher hat man für ein popeliges Sega Mega Drive Spiel mit 3 Stunden Spielzeit 120DM bezahlt. Heute wird schon rumgeheult wenn man für ein voll synchronisiertes 40h RPG 39€ zahlen muss...


 
Schöne Worte!

Die meisten sind alle verwöhnt ohne Ende und wissen garnicht mehr wie viel Arbeit in einem Spiel steckt und wundern sich dann über verbuggte Spielenachfolger, weil die Entwickler schon aufs Geld schauen müssen um nicht geschluckt zu werden oder in Konkurs zu gehen.

MfG


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Aber ne geile Nummer.
Nur ..wer hebt denn seine Quittung 14 Jahre lang auf?
Herrje, ich weiß nicht mal mehr, was ich vor 14 Jahren gemacht habe


----------



## fr0gg3r (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Steht dort nicht auf der Rechnung oben:
08-10-2001?

Also ist die Rechnung noch nicht ganz 14 Jahre alt 

Aber egal, 9 Jahre ist auch schon ne ewige Zeit^^

Sehr geduldige Fans  Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass die das Spiel umsonst bekommen sollten oder wenigstens alle Bonus-Dinger dazu bekommen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es ja von Laden zu Laden unterschiedliche Inhalte der Collectors Edition oder welche Fassung auch immer das war^^


----------



## mf_Jade (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



> Zitat von *Dr. Kucho*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





RavenlordX schrieb:


> Schöne Worte!
> 
> Die meisten sind alle verwöhnt ohne Ende und wissen garnicht mehr wie viel Arbeit in einem Spiel steckt und wundern sich dann über verbuggte Spielenachfolger, weil die Entwickler schon aufs Geld schauen müssen um nicht geschluckt zu werden oder in Konkurs zu gehen.
> 
> MfG


 
80 DM War der Standardpreis für Spiele Mitte/Ende der Neunziger. Starcraft und Commandos hab ich damals für 66 bekommen. C&C3 hat ebenso wie Age of Empires 99 gekostet. Baldurs Gate hab ich damals auch für 79 gekauft. Allerdings hatte man da auch ordendlich Spielzeit. bei BG waren bis zu 200h drin, oder auch bei Final Fantasy 7+8. Wenn man bedenkt das Call of Duty 4 für 60 Euro gerade mal 6h Singleplayer-Spielzeit hat ist das doch arg dürftig, wie ich finde.


----------



## RavenlordX (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



mfjade schrieb:


> 80 DM War der Standardpreis für Spiele Mitte/Ende der Neunziger. Starcraft und Commandos hab ich damals für 66 bekommen. C&C3 hat ebenso wie Age of Empires 99 gekostet. Baldurs Gate hab ich damals auch für 79 gekauft. Allerdings hatte man da auch ordendlich Spielzeit. bei BG waren bis zu 200h drin, oder auch bei Final Fantasy 7+8. Wenn man bedenkt das Call of Duty 4 für 60 Euro gerade mal 6h Singleplayer-Spielzeit hat ist das doch arg dürftig, wie ich finde.


 
Ja, gibt heute schon viele Spiele die dann auch nur Halbherzig produziert wurden. Das war bei den alten Titeln noch was anderes. 
Heute zählt in erster Linie das Marketing und der Umsatz.
Die Zeit bleibt den meisten kleinen Firmen nicht.
Blizzard kann es sich leisten durch die Goldgrube "WOW" noch mehr Zeit und Power zu investieren, weshalb die Spiele von denen auch so gut werden.
Andere große Unternehmen wie EA haben eine ganze Liste abzuarbeiten, wo das Detail ein bissel aus dem Licht fällt.
Leider leidet die Spielzeit darunter auch sehr. Grafik ist eben nicht alles.

Und da man nicht alles schlechtreden sollte:
Ich freue mich trotzdem sehr auf den Duke und auf andere Topgames dieses Jahr. 

Wer arbeiten geht, weiss wie wenig Zeit noch zum zocken bleibt!!!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

das liest sich so, als stelle der shop sich selbst auf ein podest: "wir sind ja sooooo nett, indem wir sogar euch (idioten) berücksichtigen..."
es sollte eine selbstverständlichkeit sein, dass die leute, die das spiel schon angezahlt haben, auch den entsprechenden vorbesteller-bonus erhalten! oder lässt man mittlerweile seine kunden zahlen und gibt dann keine ware raus?!? hab ich was verpasst???

100DM oder mehr für PC spiele anno 1997? also entweder habe ich damals noch nicht alles direkt bei release gekauft, oder ich habe erinnerungs-verzerrungen; aber so viel habe ich damals nie gezahlt. immer so 50-60 DM rum.


----------



## Progs-ID (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Das nenne ich mal vorbildlich.


----------



## Freakless08 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



fr0gg3r schrieb:


> Steht dort nicht auf der Rechnung oben:
> 08-10-2001?


Naja. Wegen den zwei Monaten und 11 Tagen... sind immerhin bald 10 Jahre


----------



## Freddydouh (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Das ist ja mal ne geile Aktion  Aber man soll ja seine Pflichten auch erfüllen


----------



## tripod (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*



butter_milch schrieb:


> Heilig's Blechle  Sojemand müsste das Spiel glatt umsonst bekommen


 
sehe ich auch so 

soooviele leute werden das vermutlich auch nicht sein, wobei man sich natürlich auch irren kann


----------



## FrittenFett (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

kultpower <- 200 DM.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Duke Nukem: 14 Jahre alte Vorbestellungen werden erfüllt*

Wau Respekt,so lange eine Quittung zu behalten u das noch von einem Spiel!!! ich hätte meine schon lange weggeschmissen! aber Gratulation,es hat sich gelohnt


----------

